# Lost...



## Couldbe924 (Aug 27, 2017)

I live in Muncie Indiana, I just bought a red brindle pup out of Colorado. On his ADBA paperwork it says he's an American Bully. His sire is Poison Ivy Pits. The guy that I bought him from out there said he's a Chevy Red Dog Bloodline. He's 3 1/2 months right now and doesn't look as big as standard American Bullies. Is there anyway to tell if that's what he really is? This is him.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

He's still very young, give him some time. These dogs can take upwards of 2 years to be fully mature and don't start to really broaden until after the first year. Poison Ivy Kennels is the name of the kennel where the sire came from. What are the actual names of his sire and dam? I'm new to peds but I enjoy researching them for practice and I can see what I can find in his lineage as far as bloodlines. Sure is a handsome one you got there. What is his name? Do you have any dog sport plans with him?

~Jess


----------



## Couldbe924 (Aug 27, 2017)

Are you talking about his parents names?


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes the sire = dad, dam = mom - they will be on your papers, and the sire's name should be "Poison Ivy Pits (whatever the name is here) - it's always the breeder of record and the name on the ADBA papers


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Ok, from what I can gather your boy is definitely AmBully. The Chevy Red Dog bloodline is a direct descendant of Eddington's Whopper - whom there is apparently much debate about. It is generally agreed upon that Eddington crossed his bulldogs with the English Mastiff or DDB (Dogue de Bordeux) creating Whopper - this would explain the look of your dog with his long legs and mastiff type looking face. Poison Ivy Pits breeds mostly AmBully from the TNT lines which have a more 'classic bully' look to them rather than the large chested, shorter, "XXL Bullies" BYB like to promote which are more RE and Gotti crosses typically. Your boy is likely to be very big, like Mastiff size, with a classic bully look to him. 

I sure do hope someone can redirect me and let me know if I'm on the right track/learning or if I'm just flailing in the winds of Hurricane Harvey here! That's what I gathered today. I've done a lot more research into the gamebred APBT lines and don't know much about the Bully lines but I'm learning (I think) how to learn and do the research. I'm pretty self-taught based on the readings I've done by Stratton and just doing a lot of reading here and through Google searches so my word is far from gospel but that's my educated, newbie researcher opinion.

Hope that helps....if you can provide the mom/dad names and/or a picture of his ped I am positive I could do more research and have more concrete answers for you - or at the very least better confirm what I found out today.

~Jess


----------



## Couldbe924 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you for that, the reason I posted in the first place is because a lot of ppl so far has said he looks like a mastiff. I'm posting his ADBA papers now. Tell me what you think.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Can you post the whole lineage? At least a few generations? It looks like your breeder MAY have come from a kennel in NM who does breed "whopper" dogs as they are called (aka Eddington's dogs hence the mastiff look). Not finding anything on Armijo - though that could just be a dog from a single home, not a kennel; nothing on "knuckles" either but that could just be an website yet to be updated as well. A few generations would be helpful, as you should have his lineage papers not just his registration.


----------



## Couldbe924 (Aug 27, 2017)

The only papers I got is his shot record's and adba paper. I haven't even sent them in yet. I'm going to get Transfer of Ownership with Bloodline Percentage Sheet with Seven Generation Pedigree,Show and Pull ID Card with dogs photo, and DNA Profile.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Makes sense. I hope you post the ped when you get it, I'll be interested to see it. Have you named him yet? Any plans for competing? Eddington was famous (aside from his possible shady breeding practices and murder) for weight pull and was a 12 time champion. The "whopper" dogs are supposed to be excellent in WP so that may be something worth considering.

Regardless of what the ped shows, I can say with some certainty that you're going to have one big, handsome boy! 

I'll keep at it. It's good practice and I am truly interested in the research and bloodlines for my own learning. I just wish some of the older members who were experts in this sort of thing were still around so I could at least learn from them and know whether or not I'm on the right track! I would hate to lead anyone astray nor do I want to keep learning, researching if I'm doing something wrong or there's a better way to do it! So like I said, I'm more than willing to research and help but take everything I say with a grain of salt as it's new to me and I'm certainly no expert!

~Jess


----------



## Couldbe924 (Aug 27, 2017)

Yes, I named him North and in 6 months I'm going to get a female and name her Star. I really appreciate everything you've done for me. Thank you.
I'm still new to all of this, but yes once I get all his peds and bloodline DNA and stuff done I'd love to put him in something of the sort.
Do you happen to know anything about their temperament? He's bad and I don't know how to handle him. Already growling and stuff to ppl he doesn't know. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Couldbe924 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey, I just asked the breeder some information and this is what he gave me
"They are both descended from Chevy red dog. He has some power line. Look up power lines Solomon grundy"


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Couldbe924 said:


> Hey, I just asked the breeder some information and this is what he gave me
> "They are both descended from Chevy red dog. He has some power line. Look up power lines Solomon grundy"


Solomon Grundy was a service dog in Canada. Not sure how that translates bloodlines nor is there anything such as a "power line". If the sire and dam are both descendants of the Chevy Red Dog than you most likely have a dog with DBD in its lineage and what some would consider more a "bandog" than a bully. There's a lot out there about Eddington and the questions surrounding his breedings.

As far as his temperament, I'll help in more detail tomorrow but DBD and mastiff x's are much more for personal protection than an AmBully or APBT hence why he's more leery of strangers already. True bulldogs love people, strangers included. He needs a strong leader and for you to be in charge. Socialize him and work with friends or family aka strangers, to get him to learn the difference between a friendly stranger and a not friendly stranger. If you haven't already start basic obedience. North is still very young but getting a good foundation and showing him you're the pack leader and alpha now will save you a world of problems later when you have a big, strong dog you may not be able to physically control.

I'm back to work the rest of the week on overnights and will help more then when I'm sitting in front of a computer all night!


----------



## Couldbe924 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks again. I just found out that it's power line kennels. I think my best bet is to
Get his DNA testing done and get transfer of ownership and 7 generation paperwork and then I'll go from there.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Wait do you mean Powerlines kennels? I'll be honest I have not read good things about that "line"


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Couldbe924 said:


> Thanks again. I just found out that it's power line kennels. I think my best bet is to
> Get his DNA testing done and get transfer of ownership and 7 generation paperwork and then I'll go from there.


Just beware the DNA profile - they are more often than not inaccurate. Whatever the results end up being, at the end of the day bloodlines don't really matter (unless you have very specific intentions) as long as you love your dog!


----------



## Couldbe924 (Aug 27, 2017)

With all my heart!
He just sent more stuff I'll look into when I get off work.
Dad is from poison ivy pits. Mom is from Dave armijo. He's not breeding anymore. His female was heavy bred Chevy red dog. That's why I bred knuckles to her. Chevy red dog holds world record for weight pull. 11050 pounds.
Knuckles is Chevy red dog and grease rag on bottom half. Power line and razors edge on top half. Sire is top half.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Couldbe924 said:


> I live in Muncie Indiana, I just bought a red brindle pup out of Colorado. On his ADBA paperwork it says he's an American Bully. His sire is Poison Ivy Pits. The guy that I bought him from out there said he's a Chevy Red Dog Bloodline. He's 3 1/2 months right now and doesn't look as big as standard American Bullies. Is there anyway to tell if that's what he really is? This is him.


Little confused about the issue. He's registered as an American Bully and from Am Bullies lines, so yes he's an American Bully. Chevy is an XL pull line, but like others it has been mixed in with bully lines (which he also descends from) so therefore will be registered as American Bully. 
American Bullies have different sizes and build and come from numerous breeds, so there is going to be difference in type. Your dog looks like a Chevy dog so if you like that line you should be pleased once he matures. These also take years to fully develop.



Couldbe924 said:


> Thank you for that, the reason I posted in the first place is because a lot of ppl so far has said he looks like a mastiff. I'm posting his ADBA papers now. Tell me what you think.


Yes he looks like mastiff/ bandog type. Since that's what Chevy is, it seems your pup was properly represented. If you want more of the bullier, blue bully type you will have to go for those lines.



Couldbe924 said:


> The only papers I got is his shot record's and adba paper. I haven't even sent them in yet. I'm going to get Transfer of Ownership with Bloodline Percentage Sheet with Seven Generation Pedigree,Show and Pull ID Card with dogs photo, and DNA Profile.


If you do regular transfer of ownership you will get 4 generation pedigree and can research from there. You can post here, most dogs are available online. If you want a little more you can go 6 generation for quiete a bit less than 7 and you will still be able to research far beyond 6 generations online. You can post here and people will help and you will then have pedigree info beyond 7 gens without ordering 7 gen ped.

Also you don't need the bloodline percentage sheet, you can do that yourself once you get the pedigree.

Unless you are planning on freezing semen or have a an established breeding program or if he were old and being bred I wouldn't get the DNA profile done. It's not really necessary for the average person.



Couldbe924 said:


> Yes, I named him North and in 6 months I'm going to get a female and name her Star. I really appreciate everything you've done for me. Thank you.
> I'm still new to all of this, but yes once I get all his peds and bloodline DNA and stuff done I'd love to put him in something of the sort.
> Do you happen to know anything about their temperament? He's bad and I don't know how to handle him. Already growling and stuff to ppl he doesn't know. I don't know what to do.


Have you been socializing him? What causes him to growl? The exact situations. You need to find a competent behaviorist. He is going to be a large dog and you want to deal with this sooner rather than later.



Ciaramama said:


> Just beware the DNA profile - they are more often than not inaccurate. Whatever the results end up being, at the end of the day bloodlines don't really matter (unless you have very specific intentions) as long as you love your dog!


There is nothing inaccurate about them. The profile will be unique to each individual dog with allele information at each marker tested. The ADBA provides results from 10 markers, the testing is done at an independent lab -MMI Genonics. Which has s good reputation and is used by other registries as well. There is no reason to doubt the results and profiling / perentage results will be just as accurate as it is in humans (which is good enough for the courts).


----------

